# Moving to HK in January



## CandaceY (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello my husband and I are moving to HK in January 2013. We are looking at a few different areas and apartments. Can anyone tell me about the apartment building called "Mount Beacon" in Kowloon Tong? Any information about the location and building would be VERY appreciated. 

Thanks
C


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

CandaceY said:


> Hello my husband and I are moving to HK in January 2013. We are looking at a few different areas and apartments. Can anyone tell me about the apartment building called "Mount Beacon" in Kowloon Tong? Any information about the location and building would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> C


I may be wrong, (I left HK 4years ago and lived in the area {Yau Yat Tsuen}) but I remember a building under construction at the time, so I can't comment on the building. Mount beacon comes from Beacon Hill. If it is where I think it is, it is within easy walking distance to Festival Walk shopping mall and the MTR. 

Downside: it's very close to a major highway(route to airport) and traffic noise.

Upside : close to transport (10 mins on the MTR will get you to HK island central, we managed 25 mins from our place to Kwun Tong or 30 mins by taxi,which was far more comfortable), shopping(desinger stores, restaurants, at least one supermarket with a good selection of "familiar foods,", ice rink and multiplex cinema) and easy access to nice walks word of warning: if you decide to walk over Beacon Hill to Sha Tin...... don't. Barring traffic, it a nice quiet area.

I imagine the property will be expensive

Having just checked google maps, it is close to wher I thought it was


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Kowloon Tong is a nicer part of the Hong Kong area but it aint really in Hong Kong. It is close to Hong Kong like 40 mins Minimum (By Train, TR) away from Hong Kong Island.


----------



## patsiu (Apr 16, 2012)

*I can answer your question*



CandaceY said:


> Hello my husband and I are moving to HK in January 2013. We are looking at a few different areas and apartments. Can anyone tell me about the apartment building called "Mount Beacon" in Kowloon Tong? Any information about the location and building would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> C


i am actually going to play basketball there tonight. If you would like to live in a much quiter and comfortable place. You should check out Caldecott Hill, caldecott road. it is also very close to beacon hill mount.


----------



## CandaceY (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the information. Wow so it is 40 minutes away for HK island on the MTR? I think that we should re-consider this location. 

Through my husbands job our accommodation is covered and they had suggested this building. I just want to make sure that I have enough to keep me busy throughout the days and it's a safe area. I think that I would prefer a less crowded area because moving from Canada I might be overwhelmed living on HK island. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well if you move onto Hong Kong Island it will be much more crowded no grass and fields to walk on except one big park and more polluted. kowloon Tong has many of the wealthy living there and there are many huge houses over 5,000 sq ft there. Also university and a top nothch mall with a ICE SKATING RING!!!


----------

